# Belt for Endura Humvee shorts



## soulful dog (1 Sep 2009)

Does anyone have Endura Hummvee shorts and not use the belt that comes with them? If so, any chance I could have it, I've lost mine. Will cover the P&P if anyone can help!


----------



## MrRidley (1 Sep 2009)

I think i have one lying about the house, i'm in glasgow so no need for posting.


----------



## soulful dog (1 Sep 2009)

Cheers bhoyjim, let me know if you find it and if so I'll arrange to collect it from you.


----------



## MrRidley (1 Sep 2009)

soulful dog said:


> Cheers bhoyjim, let me know if you find it and if so I'll arrange to collect it from you.[/quote
> 
> PM sent


----------

